# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Druk op de borst

## Lisan

Hallo Allemaal.

Ik heb sinds een tijdje erg last van druk op mijn borst.
Ik ben hiervoor al bij de huisarts geweest en hij zei dat het stress was!
Ik kreeg 2 weken terug last van mijn keel... had het gevoel alsof ik de hele dag iets in mijn keel had wat ik niet weg kon slikken.
Ik ben toen langs de huisarts geweest.... want ben 2x geopereert aan mijn keelamandelen en las op internet dat mensen die hun amandelen hebben later weghalen een vergrote tongamandel konden hebben..
Dus ik ben naar de huisarts gegaan.
Ik heb hiervoor tabletten gekregen want deze bleek inderdaad vergroot te zijn en ontstoken.
Met mijn keel gaat het inmiddels beter , maar ik heb nog iedere keer druk op mijn borst!!
Precies in het midden van mijn borst.
Heeft iemand enige idee wat dit kan zijn??
Ik ben 17 jaar maar ben iemand die al veel dingen heeft meegemaakt in het leven.
Ik heb ook een raar gevoel in mijn nek aan de linkerkant. een strak gevoel.
Hoop dat iemand enige idee heeft wat dit is, en me advies kan geven.


Groetjes Lisan.

----------


## Mirth

Hoi lisan,

Ik heb hetzelfde probleem en heb ook veel meegemaakt in mijn leven.
In de afgelopen zomervakantie kreeg ik last van druk op de borst. Ik was zelf bang dat ik last had van mijn hart en ben ook naar de huisarts gegaan. Hij zei dat het door een spier kwam en dat dat wel een paar maand kon duren en dat het niet mijn hart was! Omdat ik toch al bij de fysiotherapie liep, heb ik aan mijn fysiotherapeute gevraagd of zij misschien wist wat het was. Zij kon me vertellen dat ik het *syndroom van Tietze* had. Dit is dat dat je ribben in de verdrukking komen waardoor je dus pijn kunt krijgen over je hele borstkast. Vooral dus bij het midden(aanhechting) en soms dus ook links en rechts. Ik heb het niet zo heel erg, ik ben er wel voor gekraakt bij de fysio maar verder geen zwelling alleen een op sommige plaatsen pijn als je er op drukt. Op internet staan ook wel verschillende dingen hierover, maar daar wordt het vrij ernstig soms aangegeven over reuma enzo. Ik weet niet precies hoe of wat, maar ik heb een lichte vorm.
Je moet proberen om goed rechtop te staan en niet in elkaar te "krimpen". Hierdoor komt juist je borstkast een beetje in de verdrukking waardoor je dus meer last kan hebben. 
Het rare strakke gevoel links in je nek, kan ik niet verklaren want dat heb ik niet. Misschien is je spierspanning wel verhoogd in je nek omdat je hier zoveel over stresst?
Mijn advies is in ieder geval: probeer zo recht op mogelijk te lopen/liggen/staan/zitten zodat je borstkast "vrij" is zodat hij niet in de verdrukking komt. 
Ik heb ook wel eens getest door mijn borstkast bovenop de stoel zeg maar 'te leggen' en dan er een beetje op leunen. Ik had hierbij wel pijn.

Als je het niet vertrouwt zou je misschien toch terug gaan naar de huisarts dat het niet weg gaat en anders tip van mij: probeer het eens bij ee fysio.

Succes! 

Mirthe (18)

----------


## Lisan1992

Hoi Mirthe

Bedankt voor je tips!!
Ik ben inmiddels als bij de huisarts geweest voor mijn klachten en de huisarts zei dat ik me nergens zorgen over hoefte te maken ... het was toch veel stress( ik heb ook al veel meegemaakt) en veel onverwerkt verdriet en ben een moeilijke praten( qau gevoelens) en waarschijnlijk is het toch opgekropte spanning... ik had ook 1 plek op mijn borst wat mij zeer deed, en dat blijkt onstoken kraakbeen te zijn in mijn borstbeen .. maar hier kunnen ze niets aan doen en moet dus vanzelf over gaan. Ook heb ik aangegeven dat ik een raar gevoel in mijn nek en kaken had, dit heeft de huisarts ook onderzocht en nu blijkt dat mijn schedel en kaken niet mooi aan elkaar zitten .. ( Als ik mijn mond wijdt los wil doen knappen mijn kaken ook erg en dan kan ik pas mijn mond openen ... hiervoor ben ik naar de tandarts verwezen om te kijken of ik knarsetanden doe .. Donderdag 2 December 2010 ben ik bij de tandarts geweest maar van knarstanden was geen spraken. Nu ben ik doorverwezen naar de kaakchirug ,daar moet ik foto's maken en dan hoor ik wat er verder moet gebeuren. Dokter heeft me ook doorverwezen naar het ziekenhuis om bloed te prikken en een hartfilmpje te maken(Dit wou ik zelf graag als bevestiging dat er niets ernstigs was) Bloed uitslag heb ik Vrijdag 3 Dec. 2010 binnen gekregen en alles was goed!! Ook het hartfilmpje was goed. Nu weet ik dus dat er niets ernstigs is en dat het toch stress is. Ik ben ook een meisje van 18 jaar en loop nu sinds kort bij een psycholoog , om mijn onverwerkte verdriet een plekje te kunnen geven. Ik hoop dat dit gaat helpen en dat het snel opknapt.
Hoe gaat het inmiddels met jou??

Groetjes Lisan

----------


## Mirth

Hoi Lisan,

Wat fijn dat het allemaal is opgelost eigenlijk of niet? Je hoeft je iig geen zorgen meer te maken dat er wat aan de hand is met je hart! Hoelang kon trouwens die ontsteking duren dan? Wel super vervelend dat je dat rare gevoel nog hebt, en dat dat met je schedel en kaken te maken heeft? Heel veel succes bij de kaakchirurg! Mm.. door stress krijg je vaak last van je schouders, spanning gaat daar zitten. Is wel een logische reactie.. Je moet je een keertje laten masseren  :Wink:  Verstandig dat je op dit moment bij een psycholoog bent, hier kun je iig je verhaal kwijt en misschien dat je het uiteindelijk toch een plekje kunt geven!
Met mij gaat het op dit moment wel goed, heb er gelukkig niet zo heel veel last van en is per dag verschillend! 
Ik wens je iig heel veel sterkte met alles!!

Groetjes Mirthe

----------


## Lisan1992

Ik ben erg blij dat ik nu duidelijkheid heb. En dat ik me geen zorgen hoef te maken. Het kan te maken hebben net mijn kaken dat gevoel, maar daar kom ik achter zodra ik naar de kaakchirug geweest ben. Stress kan indd rare klachten gaan geven en heb ook vaak last van hoofdpijn en zere nek , komt denk ik toch daar weg. Maar t gaat al stukken beter met me gelukkig :Big Grin:  
Ik hoop dat jou klachten ook blijven afnemen en dat je, je weer goed gaat voelen.

Groetjes, 
x

----------

